# Tryb rozkazujący doskonały vs. Tryb rozkazujący niedoskonały



## Roy776

Cześć,

moje jedyne pytanie to *Co jest różnica między nimi?

*Na przykład:

*Poczuj* vs. *Czuj*
*Nie zrób* vs. *Nie rób*
*Zaufaj mi* vs. *Ufaj mi

*Nie rozumiem, gdy mam użyć który. Dla mnie, taki rozkaz może tylko być w teraźniejszym, ale czasowniki doskonali tworzą przyszłość.

Dzięki z góry.


----------



## kknd

Roy776 said:


> Cześć,
> 
> moje jedyne pytanie to *Co jest różnicą między nimi? [Jaka jest różnica między nimi]
> 
> *Na przykład:
> 
> *Poczuj* vs. *Czuj*
> *Nie zrób* vs. *Nie rób*
> *Zaufaj mi* vs. *Ufaj mi
> 
> *Nie wiem, kiedy mam użyć którego. Dla mnie, taki rozkaz może tylko być w teraźniejszym, ale czasowniki doskonałe [dokonane] opisują przyszłość.
> 
> Dzięki z góry.


 
zasadniczo twoje pytanie nie dotyczy trybu rozkazującego, ale różnicy między aspektami: dokonanym i niedokonanym – różnica jest zawarta wyłącznie w nich. twój pogląd, iż czasowniki w trybie dokonanym („czasowniki doskonałe”) dotyczą przyszłości jest błędny, opisują one raczej kompletność danej czynności; rzadko spotykana forma _czuj_ (częściej: _poczuj_ albo _czuwaj_ – uwaga: inne znaczenia!) zachęca odbiorcę do czucia w ogóle, forma _poczuj_ sugeruje raczej konieczność odebrania bodźca jako całości (potocznie: zrozumienie ← to też jest forma dokonana), a nie „gromadzenia doświadczenia bodźca” jak w przypadku niedokonanym. podobnie ma się rzecz z formami _nie zrób_ i _nie rób_ – pierwszy wskazuje np. na konkretną sytuację w tej chwili („później” jest nie istotne), drugi np. na ogólny zakaz dotyczący danej czynności (teraz i na przyszłość); podobnie _zaufaj mi_ (teraz albo całościowo) i _ufaj mi_ (na przyszłość albo w ogóle).

co prawda rozpisałem się tutaj nie mając raczej dostatecznej wiedzy dotyczącej aspektów, choć w podobnym temacie zasugerowałem przeszukanie forum pod tym kątem;  w razie dalszych problemów nie krępuj się zadawać kolejnych pytań.


----------



## Roy776

Najpierw, dziękuję ci za korektę i twoje wyjaśnienie, ale nie jestem tak pewny, czy naprawdę to tylko problem z aspektami, bo normalnie dobrze rozumiem różnicę między nimi. Ja po prostu nie zrozumiałem trybu rozkazującego.


----------



## Lorenc

The choice of the aspect in the imperative is often difficult and sometimes puzzling. In many cases it is determined my considerations of politeness, familiarity and usage which have nothing to do with the usual rules for the choice of the appropriate aspectual form. Swan in his Grammar of Contemporary Polish has a discussion, p.274-275. For example he says
"In friendly speech, imperatives that are invitations, and imperatives calling for a change in body position, are often expressed in the Imperfective"
For example "get up!" can be heard as the imperfective _wstawaj!_ even though the "logical" form is the perfective _wstań_. On the other hand the priest during mass would use the perfective form _powstańmy, _let us stand_.
_Similarly _siadaj _or _zamykaj _might be heard in some cases instead of the perfective _usiądź _and _zamknij.
_The most thorough description of this situation which I've found is Swan's. Maybe someone knows other sources on this issue?


----------



## Brighid

Ciekawe pytanie. Jeśli chodzi Ci o różnicę między aspektem dokonanym (perfective) a niedokonanym (imperfective), to wydaje mi się, że czasowniki w aspekcie dokonanym -  "zrób", "usiądź", "zjedz", "wstań", itp. są grzeczniejsze niż "rób", "siadaj", "jedz", "wstawaj". Zdaniem mojego znajomego, innego Polaka - te pierwsze słowa to prośby a nie rozkazy! Sprawdź też tutaj -> http://wizaz.pl/forum/archive/index.php/t-151399.html <- autorka prosi o używanie aspektu dokonanego, bo brzmi on dla niej grzeczniej niż aspekt niedokonany. Chociaż nie jestem językoznawcą, to chyba w przeczeniach w trybie rozkazującym nie ma opcji z aspektem dokonanym (albo brzmi on wyjątkowo dziwacznie). Nie słyszałam nigdy, żeby ktoś mówił "nie narysuj drzewa", raczej "nie rysuj drzewa". 
Pozdrawiam!


----------



## BezierCurve

To prawda, aspekt dokonany z przeczeniem jest rzadko używany. 

Czasem jednak można go spotkać, np. w wyrażeniach z "Tylko nie..." ("Tylko nie zrób jakiejś pomyłki.")


----------



## Roy776

Więc, to też o byciu grzecznie lub formalnie?


----------



## Lorenc

The rules of thumb I use to choose the aspect in the imperative are (NB: let us consider only positive commands for now):
1) By default, apply the usual rules for aspect choice. That is, roughly speaking if the command can be interpreted as "perform an action to the end" then use the perfective, if the command means "keep doing that action" or "start doing that action" then use the imperfective. E.g. (please check these examples as they might be wrong)
_Zrób pracę domową!_ [perf.] Do your homework (Finish your homework!)
_Zjedz cały groszek! _[perf.] Eat up all your peas!
_Wypij syrop! _[perf.]Drink up your syrup!

The above commands in the imperfective (_rób, jedz, pij)_ meaning "keep doing, eating, drinking" are situationally rare but probably possible. For example, imagine two people A and B sitting at the table:
A: O, ktoś dzwoni do drzwi! Kto to może być?
B. To pewnie Arek. Jedz, jedz spokojnie, ja idę.

With other verbs the imperfective command is the normal form, I guess because they do not refer to a single, specific action but have a very generic protracted-in-time meaning:
_Trzymaj się (ciepło)!_ Take care!
_Śpij spokojnie!_ Sleep well!
_Baw się dobrze_! Have fun!


2) Sometimes in colloquial (and rude) speech commands which rule 1) would put in the perfective are expressed in the imperfective: it is the case of the various _wstawaj, siadaj, zamykaj, uciekaj, dawaj..._
As it is reported in Swan's grammar and in the forum page reported by Brighid above, this usage is apt to sound rude. I wouldn't try to imitate it. 


3) Verbs of motions, as usual, often follow their own rules of usage. For example 
_Chodź tu!_ Come here!

even though _chodzić_ is imperfective and furthermore normally indicate "non-directional" [chodzę po parku] or repetitive [chodzę do szkoły] motion! A more logical option would be _przyjdź tu! _(perfective), which is not impossible but, as far as I know, means "Come round" (e.g., to visit us) and wouldn't be said by a person to another in the same room. Another logical alternative is _podejdź tu_ which I believe to be possible but in practice less used than _chodź. _For commands given to dogs _chodź _is the only serious possibility.
Similary _go!_ is usually _idź_ even when perfective _pójdź_ would be more logical: 
_Idź do sklepu i kup mi dwa piwa, proszę! _Go to the shop and buy me two beers, please!

The rude form "go away!" is also usually the imperfective "illogical" _idź stąd!_ A more logical (and polite) form is _odejdź stad (proszę)! _(move away, please.)


----------



## Roy776

Bene grazie! I'd still like a native speaker to confirm it like that, but rest assured that you were a great help to me


----------



## kknd

everything seems to be correct and complete as pointed above by lorenc (with rule of thumb confirming by intuitions) .


----------

